# Vegas Shootoff LIVE!



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for keeping the AT folks up to date with scoring information. I for one appreciate it.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

How many made the shootdown RK?

And thank`s for the coverage......


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

15 are in the shootoff.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Recordkeeper said:


> 15 are in the shootoff.



WOW!


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Woooooooooo Hooooooooooo*

I just got a call from my son and his wife as they are done shooting there lines at Vegas also. Woin't know how scott will place yet as the shoot of is not done yet but i thought i would post his and her scores. 

sstarnes 300-27x 299-25x 300-25x for a total of 899-77x

Dee starnes 296-13x 297-10x 300-18x for a total of 893-41x

I just want to say i am so proud of my familey and friends and sponsers that have supported them in there archery endevors across the USA

Not sure how they will place till the shoot off is over.

Great shooting Scott and Dee.:wink: AC


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

has the shoot off started yet.


----------



## watch_man (Mar 29, 2007)

RecordKeeper - any idea how Nichola Simpson did from the UK as she was 2nd in the ladies compound yesterday?


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Those in the shootoff are:

Eyler, Bob	MI, USA
BEAUBOUEF, CHANCE	USA
Greshock, Jedd	PA, USA
COUSINS, DAVE	ME, USA
Gellenthien, braden	MA, usa
Eggers, Christopher	IL, USA
Quintana, dan	CA, USA
Christensen, Benton	ID, USA
Lundin, morgan	AT, sweden
Hopkins, Jeff	DE, USA
Tataryn, Kevin	Ma, Canada
JERVIS, STEVE	USA
Morgan, LEVI	NC, USA
Braden, Michael	TX, USA
Roth, David	Michigan


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

*Braden, Michael TX, USA
*


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

c'mon jervis.....i know you can do it. glad to see ya back at the show.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Right now, each archer is introducing themselves. There will be a practice end or two and then two ends of scoring before any archers are eliminated.

After those two ends, only the baby X will count as a 10.

First practice end is beginning now.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Who do you have your $$ on?

Thanks RK:thumb:


----------



## BYRD CREEK (Jan 22, 2007)

Any word on who won Bowhunter champ


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Practice end is over, first official scoring end is beginning. Nobody will be eliminated until the second end of official scoring.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

I'll do my best to keep up, but it is going to get really frenzied. Please bare with me.....

:tongue:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

chance is a good bet to be one that goes deep at least close to the end final 4 lets say.
Dave C
hoppy
that guy from sweden

hows that??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Dave
Chance
Hoppy
The Robot....he is Barn Hard :wink:


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

Theres a good CHANCE that he will win CUZ he has been shootin lights out lately, im gona sit back have a MORGAN and coke and watch the shoot off. who do you guys thinks gona be ther in the end?


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

Gotta root for my Michigan boyz

Dave Roth
Bob Eyler

:darkbeer:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

First scoring end.....

All archers scored 30 in the first end!


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

GO Hopkins!


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

the last four will be..

4th
3rd
2nd 
Champion


----------



## Ohioarcher1 (Jun 24, 2002)

Chance


----------



## idrednek (Feb 9, 2007)

lets go benton 
got to root for the idaho guy
:darkbeer:


----------



## scotts4 (Nov 23, 2006)

Cousins


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I wish I could have made it......not to shoot but to take it all in.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Recordkeeper said:


> First scoring end.....
> 
> All archers scored 30 in the first end!


Someone one will start dropping points soon!


----------



## target_shooter (Aug 31, 2005)

*Thanks RK*

Work got in the way for me this year - but this is almost as good :darkbeer:


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

ya think Ryan??

kinda hard to drop points during the practice round :tongue:


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*kevin Tataryn!!!*

go Kevin


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

two practice ends, then two regular ends, then ends are counting only the X as ten. They finished the first scoring end.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Second end scoring.....

Levi Morgan is out
Dave Roth is out

13 archers remain.

Scoring now moves to only the X-ring counts as 10, the rest of the yellow counts as 9 points.


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

Iv'e got 5 buck's on Eggers, Christopher IL, USA Local boy!!


----------



## nub. (Mar 13, 2004)

I'll take it


----------



## MN-Archer (Sep 11, 2002)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> Iv'e got 5 buck's on Eggers, Christopher IL, USA Local boy!!


You're on! PM me for my address....:wink:


----------



## iam60x (Dec 30, 2005)

I have shot with Eggers he can hang with the best of them


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Jose Boudreaux said:


> ya think Ryan??
> 
> kinda hard to drop points during the practice round :tongue:


No No they are shooting!

Two shooters are already out!


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

daryl niekamp said:


> go Kevin



Yaaaaaaaaa what he said!!! GO KEVIN!

Soooooo cool if he was the first to do it... :zip: shhhhhhh still shooting


----------



## target_shooter (Aug 31, 2005)

*Braden Gellenthien*

Another strong performance from Braden on Viscosity Strings! Keep it going Braden!:darkbeer:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Third scoring end...

Kevin Tateryn is out
Steve Jervis is out
Benton Christensen is out
Danny Quintana is out
Jed Greshock is out
Morgan Lundin is out
Jeff Hopkins is out
Bob Eyler is out

Five are left


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Recordkeeper said:


> Third scoring end...
> 
> Kevin Tateryn is out
> Steve Jervis is out
> ...


Damn hopkins is out!


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Remaining archers are

Cousins
Chance
Eggers
Braden G
Michael Braden


----------



## Snake Braid (Dec 30, 2004)

idrednek said:


> lets go benton
> got to root for the idaho guy
> :darkbeer:



x2

never mind to late.......


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Now that hopkins is out!

GO CHANCE!


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

RyanH said:


> No No they are shooting!
> 
> Two shooters are already out!


no way man, I heard this was all practice, the real tourney is next weekend :wink:


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Go M Braden, hang in there!!!


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*K*



nub. said:


> I'll take it


nub was first in ... So he is on! :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

RyanH said:


> Damn hopkins is out!


If he would shoot a "target" weight he would kick EVERYONES butt indoors......I think he would have avg about 2 wins indoors every year...and I mean 2 wins out of the 5 events.


----------



## nub. (Mar 13, 2004)

Good luck then.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Fourth scoring end, with five archers remaining.....

Beginning this end, I will try to include the archer's scores for the end since 29s could move on if there are no 30s

Cousins 30
Chance 29 is out
Eggers 29 is out
Braden G 28 and is out
Michael Braden 30

Cousins and Braden remain


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

Dang!! Top 4 count/?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Recordkeeper said:


> Cousins and Braden remain


Does anyone other than me see the irony here???????


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

Recordkeeper said:


> Cousins and Braden remain



Karma?? :wink:


----------



## scotts4 (Nov 23, 2006)

go COUSINS


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Hang in there Michael.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

reylamb said:


> Does anyone other than me see the irony here???????


Yes


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

reylamb said:


> Does anyone other than me see the irony here???????


Things that make you go Hummmmm :wink:


Get it done Michael


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

reylamb said:


> Does anyone other than me see the irony here???????


yes, LOL
Go M Braden


----------



## Hoyt1945 (Nov 30, 2006)

reylamb said:


> Does anyone other than me see the irony here???????


Explain


----------



## tech1 (Oct 14, 2007)

Go Michael


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Hoyt1945 said:


> Explain



sssshhhhhh........... not now !!


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Hoyt1945 said:


> Explain


Later


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

reylamb said:


> Does anyone other than me see the irony here???????


Better score `em BEFORE the camera guys get there!!

Go Michael Braden!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hoyt1945 said:


> Explain


To long....not the right time.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Fifth Scoring End....

Dave Cousins 30
Michael Braden 29

Dave Cousins wins!


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

*Rk.........*

Thanks a BUNCH for keeping us posted like this. GREAT JOB!
Greg


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

congrats Dave!!


----------



## ekbrown37 (Dec 1, 2007)

new it


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Big Country said:


> Better score `em BEFORE the camera guys get there!!
> 
> Go Michael Braden!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## scotts4 (Nov 23, 2006)

:wink:


----------



## target_shooter (Aug 31, 2005)

**

Congrats Cousin Dave!:darkbeer:


----------



## Non Control (Dec 30, 2007)

goodjob dave thanks for the update


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Big Country said:


> Better score `em BEFORE the camera guys get there!!
> 
> Go Michael Braden!!!!:darkbeer:


You can say that again!!!!!!!

Congrats Cuz......and also congrats to Michael, a fine showing.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

WELL DONE RK....... THANKS. :wink:


----------



## cp-er (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey Thanks RK That was assume..........................Concrats to DC.....


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Congrats to Dave .....*



Recordkeeper said:


> Fifth Scoring End....
> 
> Dave Cousins 30
> Michael Braden 29
> ...


and RK please tell Kevin T his homeboys are darn proud of him


----------



## Brewer (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks RK and Ms. Lucky. Congrats Dave


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

*Great coverage*

Congratulations Dave. Great coverage Recordkeeper. Thanks, heh


----------



## watch_man (Mar 29, 2007)

What about the top ladies? Here in the UK we would like to know how Nichola Simpson did in the ladies compound????


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Special thank you goes out to:

The folks at the NFAA, who ran a fantastic tournament, especially those behind the scenes who make everything so smooth.

Also to GOT LUCKY and bowsmith for helping me keep everything straight, and Martin Archery and ArcheryTalk.com for making this thread possible.

Thanks everyone!!!!

RK


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Crown Trophy said:


> Thanks a BUNCH for keeping us posted like this. GREAT JOB!
> Greg


:set1_signs009:

Thanks a heap RK.. :cheers:

and Congrats to Mr. Cousins... :first: :cheers:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> To long....not the right time.


Post a link Hornet I'm too lazy to dig it out


----------



## tcJohnson (Aug 28, 2006)

good shooting


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Thank`s RK!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

*There's only ONE Vegas!*

You know I'm sick to my stomach everytime there's a big tourney and I'm at home waiting on results, but this one is the worst! I wanted to be there sooooo bad. Congrats Dave Cousins. You were definately due to win Vegas. Congrats to all the other great archers as well.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Recordkeeper said:


> Fifth Scoring End....
> 
> Dave Cousins 30
> Michael Braden 29
> ...


WOW...way to go Dave:clap:

He may be on fire....3rd at LAS....wins Vegas:thumb:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Recordkeeper said:


> Special thank you goes out to:
> 
> The folks at the NFAA, who ran a fantastic tournament, especially those behind the scenes who make everything so smooth.
> 
> ...


And thanks to you and Ms. Lucky for the play by play. And now the interviews??


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Hutnicks said:


> Post a link Hornet I'm too lazy to dig it out



POST IT SOMEWHERE ELSE.... THIS IS A GOOOD THREAD


----------



## bullpin (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks RK


----------



## tech1 (Oct 14, 2007)

BHFS Champ?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks RK...

And congratulations to all the shooters who competed this week... Y'all did good...


----------



## nub. (Mar 13, 2004)

*Aweswome!*

Great shooting Cuz. Thanks RK and Miss Lucky


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hutnicks said:


> Post a link Hornet I'm too lazy to dig it out


yeah right.....

you better click on the search button.....I already know the stor*IES*:wink:


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

watch_man said:


> What about the top ladies? Here in the UK we would like to know how Nichola Simpson did in the ladies compound????


second place i do believe.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

whos still in?????????????????????????


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

*RecordKeeper for President!*

THANK YOU RK!!! You don't realize how much we all appreciate the hard work you just did for us shmoes at home.


----------



## nationalchamp (Feb 21, 2007)

My pre shoot prediction was correct GO CUZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

shooter74 said:


> whos still in?????????????????????????


In what? It's over...:wink: It's Cardboard Check Time...


----------



## watch_man (Mar 29, 2007)

sneak1413 said:


> second place i do believe.



thanks  much appreciated from across the pond. Nichola was our best hope of a win.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tech1 said:


> BHFS Champ?


Yep that is what I want to know.....

Did Tim-may hold em off....that would mean....2nd @ LAS:noidea: Vegas...Va State Champ....


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

Another fine example of why AT is a class act... thanks RK:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> In what? It's over...:wink: It's Cardboard Check Time...


Leave him alone....he has dial-up


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

congrats to Dave, and thankyou RK for involving us


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2002)

BHFS winner please............


----------



## aimhard (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanks RK, Congrats. Dave


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Dang it Sticky....you got me excited for nothing.

That was after yesterday...we need one more round :doh:


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> :cheers:


you're kidding right............


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Dang it Sticky....you got me excited for nothing.
> 
> That was after yesterday...we need one more round :doh:


:doh:  :embara: 

Sorry BH... I did'nt look at day 3... :mg:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> :doh:  :embara:
> 
> Sorry BH... I did'nt look at day 3... :mg:


you applied the glue tooo sooon; quite sniffing it and try again...........please..???????? :tongue:


----------



## 12ring4me (May 6, 2006)

*what about Jim Despart.........*

what happened with him, I did not see his name in there? He had been shooting so well too.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

12ring4me said:


> what happened with him, I did not see his name in there? He had been shooting so well too.


He should have saved one of those rounds he shot at home

He must have dropped one today because he was still clean after yesterday.


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks RK! Much appreciated!


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks again bro for all your updates and dedication to this board...you are...DA MAN....:thumb:


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

good shooting guys and gals


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Still kicking myself for not being able to make it! Thanks RK. That was enjoyable.....It's like being there.......but not really.


----------



## JimmyG (Oct 31, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> :cheers:


Do you have the results for Compound Unlimited Championship flight?


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks RK And Ms Lucky great job keeping us folks up in the loop.
Dave Cousins was due for a major indoor win.
After so many finals shootdowns he came through.
Congradulations to Cousin Dave or should we now call him BIG MONEY.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks RK And Ms Lucky great job keeping us folks up in the loop.
Dave Cousins was due for a major indoor win.
After so many finals shootdowns he came through.
Congradulations to Cousin Dave or should we now call him BIG MONEY.


----------



## X-Cam (Mar 5, 2003)

Jimmy D dropped his 3rd arrow of the day.. not sure if he dropped any more or not.. 





12ring4me said:


> what happened with him, I did not see his name in there? He had been shooting so well too.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

JimmyG said:


> Do you have the results for Compound Unlimited Championship flight?


Here is a link to the scores thru yesterday, but day three is not updated yet...

http://nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/vegas/results.cfm


----------



## Broken X (Sep 9, 2002)

Thank you RK and Miss Lucky!!!


----------



## NAVISHARK (Jan 30, 2006)

Good job Cousins. And thanks for the good news.


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Dave gravlin from Littleton Ma. won bhfs. Eric Griggs came in 3rd, Good job Dave. Dave C win's Championship and Braden makes a top 5 again. Man the boys from NewEngland shot awsome. Good job to you all..

Brian


Yes I know Eric lives in KY now. But he's from here.


----------



## Rem8mmMag (Dec 13, 2006)

Any other finals scores???


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Congrats Cuz!!!!!


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Nerves of steel..........all of them guys, unbelievable!
Congrats to all of them, and to the winner Mr. Cousins!!! :darkbeer:

Lien2


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Is there a video of the shootoff available yet?


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

^ nevermind found it.


----------



## russiaboey (Jul 24, 2009)

*wow*

wow


----------



## psweene01 (Oct 21, 2013)

Fun


----------



## slhsxcmy (Sep 26, 2018)

Miss the good times in February.


----------

